# Why are male artists wearing skirts



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't watch TV but I was watching music artists performing on a Spanish channel and saw some guys in skirts but it's not only Spanish artists, you got Puff Daddy and Kanye West in skirts too, justin bieber also, somebody please tell me what's going on here son? What in the world is going on here? I can't imagine Biggie or Tupac wearing skirts.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Shorts over pants(leggings/meggings or w/e) have been a trend in male fashion for a couple of years. I'm guessing it went from the long-wide-shorts-over-pants to skirts-over-pants(usually monochrome). The whole layer biz has been around for a while now. There actually isn't much difference between having a long t-shirt, with another shirt over it(if it's straight), and pants. I don't see as many guys wearing skirts without pants unless it's like a kilt. It's a bit suprising that it's become a thing within hip hop culture of all places. Or maybe not. Things kinda changed a bit with André 3000, didn't they(or maybe before that idk)? Has it changed direction from preppy gentleman to metro now? When it comes to high fashion, I've seen more than skirts. Dresses too. It will take a while before it gets from the catwalks to the mainstream, though(if it does). Beware :lol

...this probably wasn't the answer you were looking for.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Maybe they are Scottish?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Why shouldn't they wear skirts if they want to, IMO much more comfortable than trousers?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

what's next bras?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I buy my clothes at a thrift store.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know because I don't care.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Because that's what they've been told to do today. Whatever they are told to do next week/month/year/decade will supersede these instructions, naturally.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah Hip Hop is being feminized and it sucks. It's not just the skirts. The subject matter is less aggressive and there are a lot of simps in the game.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


>


The boondocks predicted Young Thug and the current state of the rap game.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

this rapper's music sucks, but look what he's wearing LOL


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

They are trying to become more creative by twisting their perceptions. Some are doing pot, others are wearing skirts.

I am not that much into art anyway. They can wear their underwear on their heads as far as I care.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

SD92 said:


> Maybe they are Scottish?


That's what I have just thought about.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> What the hell is so wrong with men wearing skirts? :blank
> .
> 
> .
> ...


SO Utterly ridiculous. they dont even look like real humans from this planet. like some sort of automaton . yo u will NEVER see men wearing that. ...

whats next. ? bras for fat guys with manboobs?

or tights for men?


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

pics


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

If women are allowed to wear trousers and shirts its only fair that men are allowed to wear dresses and bras :blank


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> You mean like Mantyhose?


omg . that first pic just ... f***s up the mind. obviously its photoshopped. but still. it is probably coming to that.

the tights look silly. MAYBE for sports reasons like high speed cycling.... then its ok. but to wear around the street as fashion. NO way. you;d get beaten up in a ally way.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

They look a bit like Roman gladiators somehow.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

Pete Wentz wore a skirt (I think it was at the Victoria Secret Fashion Show) and he looked pretty great in it. Times are changing. I think it is pretty cool


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

It's strange, you know, that hardly anyone bats an eye when a woman has tomboyish features and style, yet the whole world loses its mind when a man walks around with tomgirlish features and style. Kind of similar to how people are much, much more tolerant of lesbians than of gay men. Even spellcheck can't recognize the word 'tomgirl' while it's perfectly fine for 'tomboy'. I suppose it's good that feminine aspects of society and men seem to mix in without much complaint in the fashion world in recent times, that side of gender equality still has ways to go.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

how is this not gay? It's disgusting to even watch it but I posted it to prove my point


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

ugh


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Because they wish they had vaginas . 
The world is becoming sissy and soft . 
It's cool to be trans or gay and like all fads it to will pass . 
I think it's funny that boys want to be girls until the girls want the boys to be boys . Lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

MobiusX said:


> It's disgusting to even watch it but I posted it to prove my point


Says the guy who gets aroused by his mother.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> *Yeah Hip Hop is being feminized and it sucks. *It's not just the skirts. The subject matter is less aggressive and there are a lot of simps in the game.


Its crazy, oh don't forget Chris Breezy.. he donning' a skirt too lol


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> how is this not gay? It's disgusting to even watch it but I posted it to prove my point


Are you suggesting that a straight man's sexuality changes instantly when he puts on a dress or a skirt? Come on, it's more complicated than that. That's like saying when women were allowed to wear pants all of them became lesbians. All of these are just fashion trends. By that logic I'm gonna say all the Scottish men that wear kilts are gay as well.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol I know what you mean OP. I honestly don't know how these pants caught on. Funny comments in a video I saw the other day:








> What is with the instructors pants? Looks like he's wearing a sweater on his legs. That, or he soiled his sweat pants. LOL!﻿


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MobiusX said:


> I don't watch TV but I was watching music artists performing on a Spanish channel and saw some guys in skirts but it's not only Spanish artists, you got Puff Daddy and Kanye West in skirts too, justin bieber also, somebody please tell me what's going on here son? What in the world is going on here? I can't imagine Biggie or Tupac wearing skirts.


feminization of men.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

All thanks to Feminism.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

AussiePea said:


> Says the guy who gets aroused by his mother.


I prefer females


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

meepie said:


> Are you suggesting that a straight man's sexuality changes instantly when he puts on a dress or a skirt? Come on, it's more complicated than that. That's like saying when women were allowed to wear pants all of them became lesbians. All of these are just fashion trends. By that logic I'm gonna say all the Scottish men that wear kilts are gay as well.


i didn't mean their sexuality, their behavior, one can display homosexual behavior and have homosexual tendencies but still not be gay, the person might be bisexual or even straight (duh), but I don't get the part when someone is having gay sex and enjoys it and then claims to be straight, maybe these guys were trying to be funny ( I do see a lot of laughter going on in the back by the people watching them ) I know a lot of male comedians who dress up as females just to be funny, they might even be making fun of gay people, who knows


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I prefer females


Or transexuals(according to your old threads).


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

It's just a piece of cloth, any preconceived notions attached to it are entirely fabricated(no pun intended) So who really cares.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Gender roles are reversing. Men are becoming dainty timid servants to a increasingly masculine/domineering female population..


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

probably offline said:


> Or transexuals(according to your old threads).


that's more of an online thing when I'm in a mood and find a rare good looking one, I haven't been in the mood to watch any for a long time right now, in real life? hell no


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Wait. If you get hard will it stick up? What if I bump into something/someone? :|
I'm transgender so I don't care eitherway.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I always wanted to wear a skirt. It looks so free and comfortable. How long do I have to wait before I can start wearing them in public?


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

losthismarbles said:


> I always wanted to wear a skirt. It looks so free and comfortable. How long do I have to wait before I can start wearing them in public?


Well, there's always a kilt...


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Because...Illuminati :b


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

losthismarbles said:


> I always wanted to wear a skirt. It looks so free and comfortable. How long do I have to wait before I can start wearing them in public?


You can wear one when you are comfortable in going out in public with one on.

I don't see the issue with guys wearing skirts. I think it is cool. Feminism doesn't have anything to do with it and a man wearing a skirt does not make him gay. Why do people concern themselves with the life decisions of other people if it does not affect them in any way? Oh, right. Because you don't have lives of your own and obviously yours is perfect so that gives you the right to judge someone else's.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

In a Lonely Place said:


> I think a nice long pleated skirt would suit me, with a pair of nude mantyhose underneath.


****ing GO FOR IT


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Men used to wear skirts and dresses, and all kinds of flamboyant clothes, throughout history, so I don't see what the big deal is. It's just fabric. Noone is forcing anyone to wear anything.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Wear whatever you want, obviously.

For my opinion on the fashion, skirts look fine on men, but I do not like tights or leggings on men. If you want to wear a skirt, do it like shorts and leave your legs bare. Unless maybe if you have a feminine legs.


----------

